# Wheelie gone wrong to back injury



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

Yesterday while riding a wheelie I slammed on my rear.  I got too far back and the brakes failed to stop me plus I was clipped in on both pedals. It knocked the wind out of me and the pain from my lower and middle back was so bad that I just lay there face down in the dirt for 10-15 min. A half hour later I got back on the bike and finished the ride. Today there's just a bunch of muscles in my lower back that are sore. Anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## js_paddle07 (Jun 18, 2008)

Eddie Mudster said:


> Yesterday while riding a wheelie I slammed on my rear.  I got too far back and the brakes failed to stop me plus I was clipped in on both pedals. It knocked the wind out of me and the pain from my lower and middle back was so bad that I just lay there face down in the dirt for 10-15 min. A half hour later I got back on the bike and finished the ride. Today there's just a bunch of muscles in my lower back that are sore. Anyone else had a similar experience?


Sure did. Almost a year ago I took a loop around the cartpath of the golf course behind my house. I pulled too hard and slammed into the PAVEMENT, still clipped in. Once I got my breath back and moved the bike off of me. I had a little trouble getting up. I was surprised, but I was actually able to ride back to the house. It gradually got worse. I laid in the bathtub with some Epsom salt that night. The next day was nasty. It took me about 20 minutes to get from my room to the kitchen. I think I bruised every muscle in my back.

It was a little scary because I broke my back in 2001. I fractured my L3. I was afraid that might have re-injured that, but it didn't. After a week or so of hobbling around, I was fine. I had much rather endo a rock garden and get cut up than fall flat on my back like that.


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

js_paddle07 said:


> Sure did. Almost a year ago I took a loop around the cartpath of the golf course behind my house. I pulled too hard and slammed into the PAVEMENT, still clipped in. Once I got my breath back and moved the bike off of me. I had a little trouble getting up. I was surprised, but I was actually able to ride back to the house. It gradually got worse. I laid in the bathtub with some Epsom salt that night. The next day was nasty. It took me about 20 minutes to get from my room to the kitchen. I think I bruised every muscle in my back.
> 
> It was a little scary because I broke my back in 2001. I fractured my L3. I was afraid that might have re-injured that, but it didn't. After a week or so of hobbling around, I was fine. I had much rather endo a rock garden and get cut up than fall flat on my back like that.


That injury sounds quite painful. You're lucky it only took one week to recover. After six days my back muscles are still a bit sore, I think I compressed my spine a bit and might have a herniated disc. Normal bike riding position doesn't bother me so I've taken a few easy rides lately.

The guy in this video looks like he did something similar, it makes me cringe.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

Eddie
If if happens all at once, a herniated disc is usually caused by forceful twisting or twisting while baring heavy weight ,, most of the time disc herniations build over time .. the most obvious way to tell if your disc is herniated, and you need either back or nerve treatment, is noticeable and constant numbness in any part of your leg .. with the slam you took I would be worried about a small vertabrael fracture .. =)


----------



## Swabby (Mar 16, 2008)

I fell flat on my back on pavement as well, still clipped in. But I put my elbows down to stop me and reopened a 1" deep gash I had gotten a week earlier. But no back issues


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

knutso said:


> Eddie
> If if happens all at once, a herniated disc is usually caused by forceful twisting or twisting while baring heavy weight ,, most of the time disc herniations build over time .. the most obvious way to tell if your disc is herniated, and you need either back or nerve treatment, is noticeable and constant numbness in any part of your leg .. with the slam you took I would be worried about a small vertabrael fracture .. =)


Thanks for the info. I've had no numbness anywhere, and there was no twisting going on when I crashed, but there was some shouting.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Been there. I had a steel bodied digital camera in my jersey pocket at the time and landed on it.

that hurt.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

yeah clipped in = no wheelies. learned that when getting used to those things.


----------

